

Get Out Your Crayons. We Need to Color Us Some Bits. - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2010/07/22/the-crayola-network.aspx

======
AlexMuir
Tempted me in with chat about crayons and color. Scared me off with some uber-
complex subject within two sentences.

